# Numbers on a coin



## Terio

How would you read the numbes V and XXV in this inscription :

GEORGIVS V REX IMPERATOR ANNO REGNI XXV


----------



## Starless74

Hello,
I understand you wish to know how to spell those numbers as words:

GEORGIUS *QUINTUS* REX IMPERATOR ANNO REGNI *VIGESIMO QUINTO*.

"George V – King [_and_] Emperor – [_coin minted in the_] 25th year of [_his_] reign."


----------



## Scholiast

saluete amici!

A footnote: George V (of Britain and Canada) ascended the throne in 1901, so the year of minting was 1925.

Σ


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Correction:

George V (of Britain and Canada) ascended the throne in *1910*, so the year of minting was *1935* - His Silver Jubilee.


----------



## Terio

Merci !


----------



## Scholiast

Thanks to Welsh _Sion for the correction. Of course! I had clean forgotten Edward VII. 

Σ


----------



## Terio

Indeed, it appears on a 1935 Canadian silver dollar.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

All you need to know, but were afraid to ask!

King George V 1935 Silver Canadian Commemorative Dollar (silverinvestingguide.com)


----------

